# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  حصانة أو حرية الدفاع أمام القضاء

## meladely

*حصانة أو حرية الدفاع أمام القضاء* 


*====================================* 


*تأليف* 


*ألأستاذ الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي*  


*أستاذ القانون الجنائي*  


*بكلية الشريعة والقانون بطنطا - جامعة الأزهر بمصر* 


*والمحامي أمام محكمة النقض* 


*والمحكمة الإدارية العليا والمحكمة الدستورية العليا بمصر* 


*والمحكمة العليا بسلطنة عُمان*  


*meladely2007@yahoo.com* 


*=====================================* 

*·* *عرض وتحليل التعريفات المقول بها لحقوق الدفاع:* 
*نادرة تلك الكتابات التي اهتمت بتعريف حق الدفاع في القانون الوضعي ولم تمنع هذه الندرة من تشعب السبل بأصحاب هذه الكتابات فتعددت تعريفاتهم لحق الدفاع* *(1)**.*

*فذهب رأي إلى تعريف حق الدفاع في مرحلة المحاكمة بأنه تمكين المتهم من أن يعرض على قاضيه حقيقة ما يراه في الواقعة الجنائية المسندة إليه، يستوي في هذا أن يكون منكرا مقترفته للجريمة أو معترفا بارتكابها.(2).**2)**.* 
*وأعتقد أن هذا التعريف خلط بين ضمانة من ضمانات حقوق الدفاع ألا وهي التمكين من الرد، وحقوق الدفاع ذاتها وهي الرد على &quot; المساس بمصلحة محمية قانونا &quot; وشتان بين الأمرين أضف إلى ذلك أن هذا التعريف قاصر حيث ينسب حقوق الدفاع إلى المتهم فحسب، رغم أنها تكون لكل من يكتسب وصف &quot; خصم أمام القضاء الجنائي، فهي في الخصومة الجنائية بجانب شمولها للمتهم تشمل أيضا النيابة العامة التي تدافع عن مصالح المجتمع وتمثله، كما أن حقوق الدفاع تمارس أيضا من جانب أطراف الخصومة المدنية التابعة لخصومه جنائية ـ مقامة أمام القضاء الجنائي ـ الأمر الذي أغفله كلية التعريف محل الدراسة.* 

*ولقد تفادى مثل هذا الانتقاد أستاذنا الدكتور حسنين عبيد ، حال* *&quot; توصيف**ه** &quot; لحق الدفاع بقوله تكفل الدساتير حق الدفاع لكل متقاضي فتسمح له لتقديم كل ما يدعم حقه كي تستطيع المحكمة أن تصل بعد تفنيده الوقوف على حقيقة الأمر فتصدر حكمها مطمئنة إلى صواب ما استندت إليه* *(3)** وقريب من هذا ما ذهب إليه البعض من أن المقصود بالدفاع في القضية بصفة عامة هو إبداء الخصم لوجهة نظره أمام القضاء فيما قدمه هو أو قدمه خصمه من ادعاءات* *(4)** ويمتاز**هذا التوصيف ، وذلك التعريف ـ في اعتقادنا ـ عما سبقهما من تعريف بأنهما ركزا على حقوق الدفاع ذاتها وحدداها تحديدا دقيقا من سماتهما أنهما ركزا على الجانب العملي أو التطبيقي لهذه الحقوق دون الالتفات إلى الأصول أو الجذور المستمدة منها الحقوق المذكورة ويتجه أحد الشراح إلى تعريف حق الدفاع أمام القضاء بمعناه الواسع بأنه ذلك الذي يكفل لكل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي ، حرية إثبات دعوى أو دفاع مضاد ، أمام كل الجهات القضائية التي ينشئها القانون ، أو التي يخضع لها الأطراف بإراداتهم والذي يضمن وينظم هذه الحرية**(5)** وميزة هذا التعريف ـ حسبما أعتقد ـ أنه أوضح أن حقوق الدفاع من الممكن أن يمارسها الشخص المعنوي مثله في ذلك مثل الشخص الطبيعي غير ا**ن**ه يعيب**ه** أن ركز على ضمانه من ضمانات حقوق الدفاع وهي حرية الإثبات ، كما أنه وسع من هذه الحقوق بحيث جعلها تشمل ـ فضلا عن الجهات القضائية التي ينشئها القانون ـ الجهات التي يخضع لها الأطراف بإرادتهم أي تجاوز هذا التعريف حقوق الدفاع الممارسة أمام القضاء المنشأ بمعرفة القانون إلى جهات التحكيم وما أشبهها .* 

*·* *التعريف المقترح لحقول الدفاع :* 
*ومن جماع من تقدم ، يمكننا تعريف حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الوضعي ـ بوجه عام ـ بأنها تلك المكنات المستمدة من طبيعة العلاقات الإنسانية والتي لا يملك المشرع سوى إقرارها بشكل يحقق التوازن بين حقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم وبين مصالح الدولة وهذه المكنات تخول للخصم سواء أكان طبيعيا أو معنويا إثبات ادعاءاته القانونية أمام القضاء والرد على كل دفاع مضاد ، في ظل محاكمة عادلة يكفلها النظام القانوني ، ويمكننا تعريف حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الإسلامي بأنها كافة المكنات التي يقرها الشراع سبحانه وتعالى بهدف إتاحة الفرصة للخصم لإثبات ادعاءاته أمام القضاء والرد على كل دفاع مضاد ، في إطار من محاكمة عادلة .* 


*·* *حقوق الدفاع و حق الاستعانة بمدافع :* 
*ولئن كانت فكرة الاستعانة بالغير للدفاع باعتبارها مفترض ضروري من مفترضات حقوق الدفاع، لم تظهر جلية من خلال التنظيم القانوني للمحاكمات الفرعونية إلا أنه يمكن استنتاجها من خلال ما عرفناه من اعتماد هذه المحاكمات على المرافعات المكتوبة – أي المذكرات- فعدم معرفة الكثيرون من المصريين، حينئذ – للكتابة فضلاً عدم معرفة كل الناس للقانون أمر يدفعنا إلى القول بأن المقاضين كانوا يستعينون بمن يتوافر فيهم تلك المزايا، بهدف كتابة مذكراتهم في الدعوى، ولاسيما وأن اللغة التي كانت تتم بها كتابة المذكرات المقدمة للمحاكمة، محصورة بين الكهنة وأبناءهم وأبناء الموسرين**(6)**، مما يجعل لجوء المتقاضين لهذه الفئة أمراً ضرورياً لحصولهم على خدمة العدالة.* 

*هذا ولقد تأرجح القانون الفرنسي بين إباحة الاستعانة بمدافع في وقت مبكر من اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية وبين تأخير هذه الاستعانة لوقت متأخر من هذه الإجراءات**(7).*
*·* *المدافع والمحامى:* 
*يعترف القانون للخصم بالاستعانة بمحام (م83/1* *قانون ال**محاماة** المصري* *)**(8)** ( م 3 /أ من قانون المحاماة العماني الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 108/96 )* *ولكن القاعدة العامة في هذا الشأن هي أن للخصوم الحرية في اختيار من يدافع عنه**م**، وبه فانه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تمنع الخصم من الدفاع عن نفسه شخصياً سواء عن طريق المرافعة الشفوية أو تقديمه مذكرات وأن تتطلب لذلك تمثيله عن طريق مدافع، لأن هذا يعد قيداً على حقوق الدفاع بغير مسوغ قانوني مما يعتبر إخلالاً بهذه الحقوق**(9)** غير أن هذه القاعدة غير مطلقة إذ قد يرى المشرع ضرورة الاستعانة بمحام لاعتبارات معينة، وذلك مثل: الدفاع أمام محكمة النقض** ( م 249 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية العماني – الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 97/99 )* *(10)**أو الدفاع أمام الدائر الإستئنافية بمحكمة القضاء الإداري ( م 17 من قانون محكمة القضاء الإداري – الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 91/99 )؛* *أو الدفاع عن المتهم بجناية (م214 أ.ج** مصري* *)**(11)**.* 

*هذا، ويعتبر حق الخصم في الاستعانة بمحام**(12)** مفترضاً هاماً من مفترضات حقوق الدفاع، نظراً لما توفره المعونة الفنية من أهمية كبيرة إذ تساعد الخصم في ممارسة حقوق دفاعه، بهدف تكوين الرأي القضائي* *لصالحه**(13)**.* 
*·* *تعريف المحامى:* 
*ويمكننا تعريف المحامى بأنه: هو كل شخص يسمح له النظام القانوني بالمساهمة في تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع بطريقة سليمة من خلال قيامه بالدفاع عن المصالح الخاصة بموكله**.* *(14)*
*·* *المحاماة رسالة:*
*وفي الحقيقة* *المحاماة* *هي: &quot;* *صوت الحق في هذه الأمة، وفي كل أمة.. هي رسالة ينهض بها المحامون فرسان الحق والكلمة، ويخوضون فيها الغمار، ويسبحون ضد التيار !.. يحملون راية العدل في صدق وأمانة وذمة ووقار.. يناصرون الحق، ويدرأون الظلم.. يناضل المحامي في القيام بأمانته مناضلة قد تتعرض فيها مصالحه وحريته للخطر وربما حياته نفسها !*
*سيبقى رائعًا وعظيمًا ومنشودًا، أن يكون العدل مهجة وضمير وغاية ولسان وقلم القاضي فيما به يحكم، بيد أنه ليس يكفي المحامي أن يكون العدل مهجته وضميره وغايته، وإنما عليه أن يكون مفطورًا على النضال من أجله وأن يسترخص كل عناء ومجاهدة وخطر في سبيل الوصول إليه – القاضي حسبه أن يقتنع بالعدل فيحكم به، فالكلمة به صادرة من لسانه وقلبه، ثم هو محصن بالاستقلال وبالحصانة القضائية وبالمنصة العالية التي إليها يجلس، أما المحامي فيخوض غمارًا عليه أن يقف فيه شامخًا منتصبًا رغم أنه بلا حماية ولا حصانة، يكافح من أجل الحق الذي ينشده ويستصغر في سبيله مصالحه ويستهين بما قد يصيبه في شخصه وحريته، وربما في حياته نفسها، وتاريخ المحاماة شاهد في كل العصور على ذلك !** &quot; .* *(15)*
*&quot;* *المحاماة رسالة، تستمد هذا المعنى الجليل من غايتها ونهجها.. فالمحامي يكرس موهبته وعلمه ومعارفه وقدراته لحماية (الغير) والدفاع عنه.. قد يكفي المهندس أو الطبيب أو الصيدلي أو المحاسب أو المهني بعامة أن يملك العلم والخبرة، والجد والإخلاص والتفاني، وعطاؤه مردود إليه.. معنى (الغير) والتصدي لحمايته والدفاع عنه ليس حاضرًا في ذهن المهني أو الحرفي، ولكنه كل معنى المحاماة وصفحة وعي المحامي.. الداعية الديني – مسلمًا كان أو مسيحيًا – يجلس إلى جمهور المتلقين المحبين المقبلين الراغبين في الاستماع إليه، لا يقاومون الداعية ولا يناهضونه ولا يناصبونه عداء ولا منافسة، أما المحامي فإنه يؤدي رسالته في ظروف غير مواتية، ما بين خصم يناوئه، ورول مزحوم قد يدفع إلى العجلة أو ضيق الصدر، ومتلقي نادرًا ما يجب سماعه وغالبًا ما يضيق به وقد يصادر عليه ويرى أنه يستغني بعلمه عن الاستماع إليه !! لذلك كانت المحاماة رسالة، الكلمة والحجة أداتها، والفروسية خلقها وسجيتها...** &quot; .* *(16)*

*يستطيع المهني أن يؤدي مهمته متى دان له العلم والخبرة بتخصصه – بالطب إذا كان طبيبًا فذلك يكفيه للتشخيص وتحديد العلاج، وبالهندسة إذا كان مهندسًا فذلك يكفيه لإفراغ التصميم ومتابعة التنفيذ – وهكذا، أما المحامي – فلا يكفيه العلم بالقانون وفروعه، ولا تكفيه الموهبة – وهي شرط لازم، وإنما يتوجب عليه أن يكون موسوعي الثقافة والمعرفة، لأن رسالته قائمة على (الإقناع)، يتغيا به التأثير في وجدان، والوصول إلى غاية معقودة بعقل وفهم وضمير سواه، وهذه الغاية حصاد ما توفره الموهبة ويدلي به العلم وتضافره الثقافة والمعرفة – مجدول ذلك كله في عبارة مسبوكة وشحنة محسوبة لإقناع المتلقي. وما لم يصل المحامي إلى هذا الإقناع، فإن مهمته تخفق في الوصول إلى غايتها.. لذلك في المحامي لا يمكن أن يكون من الأوساط أو الخاملين، وإنما هو شعلة نابهة متوقدة متيقظة، موهوبة ملهمة، مزودة بزاد من العلوم والمعارف لا ينفد، مستعدة على الدوام لخوض الصعب وتحقيق الغاية مهما بذلت في سبيلها ما دامت تستهدف الحق والعدل والإنصاف**&quot;.* *(17)*

*&quot;* *هذه الرسالة الضخمة، تستلزم استلزام وجوب أن توفر للمحامي وللمحاماة الحصانة والحماية الكافية، حصانة المحامي وحمايته في أداء رسالته وحمل أمانته، هي حصانة وحماية للعدالة ذاتها، لأن النهوض بها عبء جسيم، ولأن غايتها غاية سامقة يجب أن يتوفر لحملة رايتها ما يقدرون به أن يؤذوا الرسالة في أمان بلا وجل ولا خوف ولا إعاقة ولا مصادرة !!*
*ومع أن المدونة التشريعية المصرية، لا تزال إلى الآن دون المستوى المطلوب في حماية المحامي والمحاماة، فإن علينا أن نقر بأن كثيرين منا لا يلتفتون - أو بالقدر الكافي - لما حملته المدونة التشريعية من عناصر يتعين على المحامين، وعلى النقابة - أن يلموا بها وأن يتمسكوا بإعمالها إلى أن ترتفع المدونات ومعها الحماية إلى المستوى الذي تنشده المحاماة والمحامون. - هذا ويمكننا أن ستخلص من المدونات التشريعية الحالية بعض الخطوط العريضة التي نأمل أن تزداد عراضة واتساعًا وعمقًا.**(18)*
*·* *تعريف حصانة الدفاع**(19)**:*
*يمكننا تعريف حصانة الدفاع**(20)** بأنها رخصة بمقتضاها لا يسأل الخصم أو مدافعه أو مدافعي**ه** عما تنطوي عليه أقوالهم الشفوية أو المكتوبة المطروحة أمام القضاء- و المتعلقة بخصومة معروضة عليه- من إسناد أفعال أو أقوال تعد قذفا أو سبا أو بلاغا كاذبا ضد الأخر أو الغير**.**(21)*
*وفي الحقيقة &quot;* *لا يعرف صعوبة المرافعة إلا من يكابدها، فهي حاملة الرسالة التي ينهض بها المحاماة في ظروف عسيرة لبلوغ الغاية وإحقاق الحق وإرساء العدل.**ولا غناء في مرافعة - شفوية أو مكتوبة - تحوطها المخاوف والهواجس، وإلا فقد الدفاع حكمته وغايته جميعًا**&quot;.** (21م)*

*وحماية المحامي في أداء رسالته، هي فرع* *من* *حماية حقوق الدفاع، سواء باشرها أطراف الخصومة، أو نهض بها المحامون.*

*ومن الملائم أن يتطرق الحديث عن حصانة الدفاع، إلى إيضاح شرط وجودها، وآثار هذا الوجود.*

*·* *أولاً:** شروط وجود حصانة الدفاع**:*
*تُجمَل شروط وجود حصانة الدفاع* *(22)** _ حسبما نرى _ في شرط المصلحة : القانونية أو الشخصية أو المباشرة أو الواقعية .*

*·* *(1)* *المصلحة القانونية:*
*إذا كان* *المساس _ أو خشية المساس _ بمصلحة محمية قانونا يمثل دعامة عامة لحقوق الدفاع. فارتكاب جريمة جنائية يثبت للمجتمع _ ممثلا في النيابة العامة _ باعتباره المجنى عليه في هذه الجريمة كافة حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الجنائي، طلبا للحماية القضائية لمصالحه التي لم _ أو يخشى _ المساس بها، وبممارسة هذه الحقوق _ ولاسيما حق الدعوى* *–** نجاه شخص معين تضفى عليه صفة الخصم، ويكون له _ بدوره _ حقوق دفاع للرد على ما حدث _ أو ما عساه أن يحدث _ من مساس بمصلحة المحمية قانونا من ابرز هذه المصالح حريته الشخصية التي قد تتعرض لإجراءات ماسة بها بمناسبة توجيه الاتهام إليه**(23)**.*

*وواضح من ذلك أن المساس أو خشية المساس بمصلحة محمية قانونا يمثل دعامة لحقوق الدفاع بمعناها الواسع؛**أ**ى بما يشمل حقوق الدفاع بمعناها الضيق، ومفترضاتها وضماناتها، ولوا كانت حصانة الدفاع ليست - في النهاية - سوى ضمانة من ضمانات حقوق الدفاع**(24)**، فان هذه الدعامة ترتكز عليها حصانة الدفاع في وجودها، الحصانة، و**إ**لا فلا.**وبمعنى آخر أن هذا المساس _ أو خشية المساس بمصلحة محمية قانونا، هو شرط لوجود حصانة الدفاع.*
*·* *(2)* *المصلحة الشخصية أو المباشرة:*
*في واقع الأمر وحقيقته أن حقوق الدفاع ومقترضاتها وضماناتها إنما تنبثق من المركز القانوني للخصم* *(25)** وبه فإنها تثبت لكل خصم تجاه خصمه. والخص(34).ر يتسع لكل شخص يعتبر طرفا في علاقة الخصومة الناشئة عن دعوى مدنية أو جنائية أو إدارية**(26)** غير انه يهمنا _ هنا تحديد (الخصم) أمام القضاء الجنائي،* *أ**ى الذي يشمل المدعى بالحقوق المدنية والمس**ؤو**ل عنها* *(27)** والخصم المنضم* *(28)** فضلا عن المتهم، كما يعتبر في حكم الخصم المدافع عنه، سواء كان محاميا* *(29) (30)**؛**أم كان قريبا ماذون له بالدفاع طبقا للقانون* *(31)** وتتوافر المصلحة الشخصية أو المباشرة للخصم تجاه غير الخصوم**(32)** كالشاهد أو الخبير طالما أن ما وجه الخصم إليهما مما يقتضيه دفاعه عن موقفه في الخصومة.**(33) (34)** . مثل تجريحه قول شاهد، أو تقرير خبير**(35)(36).*
*وقد قيل أن أعضاء النيابة العامة يستفيدون من هذه الحصانة لا باعتبارهم خصومه، وإنما استنادا من نص القانون الذي يخولهم أداء عمل معين**(37)** أو سلطة معينة**.**(38) (39)*

*·* *رأينا عضو النيابة العامة ( أو عضو الادعاء العام ) ينوب عن المجتمع في ممارسة حصانة الدفاع:* 
*ونحن من جانبنا نستأذن أساتذتنا الأجلاء _ الذين تعلمت منهم حرية الر**أ**ى _ في عرض وجهة نظر مغايرة، مضمونها أن &quot; حصانة الدفاع تثبت لعضو النيابة بحكم قيامة بالدفاع عن مصالح المجتمع _ أو بالأدق الدولة _ في الخصومة الجنائية &quot;.* 

*أما تأصيل إباحة ممارسة عضو النيابة العامة* *( أو عضو الادعاء العام )* *إسناد قذف أو سب لأحد الأخصام أمام القضاء، بأنه أداء واجب وظيفي فهو لا يتفق وطبيعة عمل عضو النيابة، وينتج عنه نتائج شاذة غير مقبولة تخل بالتوازن بين صالح المجتمع وصالح سائر الخصوم في الخصومة الجنائية. فهذا التأصيل لا يتفق وطبيعة عمل عضو النيابة العامة، لان إباحة السلوك المجرم قانونا* *(40)** بسبب أداء واجب وظيفي يشترط له جهل الموظف العام تحقيق مشروعية عمله* *(41)**فأما يعتقد _ على خلاف الحقيقة_ إن السلك الصادر منه يدخل في اختصاصه، وإما أن ينفذ أمر رئيس المتصور على خلاف الحقيقة _ أن طاعته واجبة عليه. الجهل بالاختصاص هو جهل بالقانون، والجهل بمدى وجو طاعة عضو النيابة لرئيس ما هو _ غالبا _ جهل بالقانون مختلط بجهل الواقع. وكل هذا لا يستقيم مع طبيعة عمل عضو النيابة العامة، لأنه:*
*أولا: يفترض فيه الدراية بالقانون.*

*وثانيا: يفترض حرصه الدائم على تحرى حقيقة الواقع فيما يعرض عليه من وقائع مجرمة _ أو حتى مقول بتجريمها _ قانونا، فكيف يكون له الاعتذار بجهل بواقع وحكم القانون بخصوص اختصاصه.*

*وثالثا: إن مرحلة الاتهام _ وهى التي يثور بشأنها إباحة قذف أو سب احد الأخصام _ يسودها قاعدة هامة يعبر عنها بالفرنسية:*
*Si in plume est serve , mais la parole est libre.* 
*ومفادها انه إذا كان القلم في يد ممثل الاتهام أسير لأوامر وتأشيرات رؤساء _ عضو النيابة _ فهو في الجلسة حر يقول ما يشاء* *(42)** فهذه القاعدة تحجم _ إلى حد كبير _ من الاحتجاج بان عضو النيابة حال إسناده للخصم سب أو قذف كان بسبب تنفيذه لأمر رئيس _ اعتقد _ العضو على خلاف الحقيقة _ أن أطاعته واجبة.*

*رابعا: وإذا سلمنا بعدم مساءلة عضو النيابة في هذه الحالة، فهل يعفى رئيسه الآمر بارتكابه سلوك مجرم- هو القذف أو السب* *–**أم لا ؟!*

*وواضح أن هذا التأصيل- محل البحث* *–** ينتج عنه نتائج شاذة وغير مقبولة، إذ أنه يضيق من حرية عضو النيابة العامة في ممارسة حقوق دفاع المجتمع عن مصالحه، إذ لا يباح له قذف أو سب أحد* *الخصوم**إلا إذا شاب إرادته جهل- على النحو المتقدم* *–**وقام فضلا عن ذلك بالتثبت والتحري من مشروعية السلوك الذي أقدم عليه أو من طاعة رئيسه الذي أمره بالأمر- غير المشروع-واجبة، في حين أن ممارسة سائر الخصوم حصانة الدفاع تتحرر من مثل هذه القيود الأمر الذي يخل بالتوازن المنشود بين مصالح المجتمع، ومصالح الأفراد.*
*لذلك كله نرى أن تأصيل إباحة القذف أو السب لعضو النيابة العامة-إبان ممارسته لحقوق دفاع المجتمع عن مصالحه-إنما تستمد من المركز القانوني للخصم**(43)**، الذي تنبثق عنه ضمانه &quot;حصانة الدفاع&quot;، لكافة ال**خصوم* *دون تفرقة بين شخص طبيعي كالمتهم، وشخص معنوي كالمجتمع أو كالدولة بتعبير أدق. ولا يخفى أن هذا التأصيل يحقق المساواة أمام القانون والقضاء بالنسبة لكافة الخصوم، ويساهم في تحقيق التوازن المنشود بين مصالح المجتمع ومصالح الأفراد، كما أنه يتفادى النتائج الشاذة التي تسفر عن تأصيل هذه الإباحة بأنها أداء لواجب وظيفي أو سلطة معينة.*

*·* *(3)* *المصلحة الواقعية**:*
*يتعين لوجود حصانة الدفاع أن يكون ما أسنده الخصم لخصمه أو للغير من مستلزمات الدفاع**(44 )**وهو يكون كذلك إذا كان ضروريا لتأييد حق الخصم أو تدعيم وجهة نظره**(45)**في الخصومة التي هو طرفا فيها**(46)**.*

*وبه فان أتضح* *أن* *ممارسة الخصم لحقوق دفاعه لم تكن بحاجة إلى التجائه لأن يسند لخصمه وقائع توجب عقابه أو احت**ق**اره فلا يباح فعله**(47)** لأن ذلك يعد قذفا موجبا مسؤولية فاعله**(48)**.*

*ومؤدى هذا إنه يتعين بالتمسك بحصانه الدفاع أن تكون الأقوال أو الأفعال الصادرة من الخصم ضد خصمه ضرورية لإبداء وجه نظره أو تدعيمها، أو بالأقل تكون أفضل من غيرها لتحقيق هذا الهدف* *(49)**وعلى أي حال تقدير ذلك متروك لقاضى الموضوع على ضوء ما يتكشف له من فحوى العبارات التي قيلت و الغرض منها**.**(50) (51)*

******* 

*·* *ثانياً:* *آثار حصانه الدفاع:* 
*يوجد اتجاهات ثلاثة لتحديد هذه الآثار.* 
*·* *الاتجاه الأول: قصر الحصانة على عدم المساءلة الجنائية:* 
*أصحاب هذا الاتجاه يرون تضييق هذه الحصانة بحيث يقتصر على عدم المسائلة فحسب، وبالتالي تنحصر هذه الحصانة عن المسائلة المدنية (52) والمسائلة التأديبية.**(53)*
*·* *الاتجاه الثاني: الحصانة تشمل المساءلة الجنائية والمدنية:*
*أصحاب هذا الاتجاه يرون شمول الحصانة لكل من المس**ؤو**لين الجنائية والمدنية، تأسيسا على أن الر**أ**ى الذي يقصرها على المسؤولية الجنائية فحسب، لا يستقيم _ حسب هذا الاتجاه _ مع ما استهدافه المشرع من تقرير هذه الحصانة من هدف مضمونة حماية المحامى أثناء تأدية واجبه بتكريس حريته واستقلاله في الدفاع، و** ينت**ق**ص** من تلك الحماية مساءلته مدنيا عما بدر منه، أثناء دفاعه الشفوي أو المكتوب.**(54) (55)*

*·* *الاتجاه الثالث: الحصانة تشمل كافة أنواع المساءلة:* 
*مضمون هذا الاتجاه مفاده امتداد الحصانة لمختلف أنواع المساءلة، أو بتعبير آخر تمنع الحصانة كل دعاوى المسؤولية وهذا الاتجاه هو الراجح في الفقه الفرنسي* *(56)** وذهب إليه بعض أحكام القضاء هناك**.* *(57)*
*·* *تأييد الاتجاه الأخير:*
*وفى اعتقادنا أن الفلسفة التي أملت الأخذ بحرية الدفاع والتي تخلص في إتاحة الفرصة للدفاع للانطلاق معبرا عن وجهة النظر الذي يدافع عنها متحررا من القيود المختلفة _ وفق ضوابط معينة _ تفرض_ أي هذه الفلسفة _ أن تكون حصانة الدفاع أو حماية هذه الحرية كاملة تشمل رفع المسؤولية الجنائية فضلا عن المسؤوليتين المدنية والتأديبية، لأن إبقاء هاتين المسؤوليتين أو أحدهما _ كسيف مسلط على الدفاع _ يبعث الرهبة _ ويحد من حرية الدفاع دون مقتضى، الأمر الذي يتنافى مع هذه الفلسفة سالفة الذكر.*

*·* *موقف النظام القانوني المصري:* 

*نصت المادة / 309 عقوبات على أنه:-*
*(لا تسري أحكام المواد 302، 303، 305، 306، 308 على ما يسنده أحد الأخصام في الدفاع الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام المحاكم فإن ذلك لا يترتب عليه إلا المقاضاة المدنية أو المحاكمة التأديبية).*
*ونصت المادة / 47 من قانون المحاماة* *المصري* *17/1983* *– التي تقابل* *المادتان 91، 134 من قانون المحاماة 61/ 68**-* *على أنه:-*
*·* *(للمحامي أن يسلك الطريقة التي يراها ناجحة طبقًا لأصول المهنة في الدفاع عن موكله ولا يكون مسئولاً عما يورده في مرافعته الشفوية أو في مذكراته المكتوبة مما ستلزمه حق الدفاع، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية).*

*و**عليه فإنه* *في ظل* *ال**نظام القانوني**المصري* *الحالي يمكن القول بان حصانة الدفاع تشمل كافة المسؤوليات التي من الممكن أن تترتب على السلوك الذي يصدر من الدفاع في نطاق حريته، فهي* *أ**ى هذه الحصانة _ ترفع المسئولية الجنائية بجانب المدنية و التأديبية.*

*وذلك أخذا بعموم المادتين 47، 69 محاماة اللتين يقرران عدم المسئولية بوجه عام دن تحديد لنوعها، ولا يتنافى هذا القول مع ما جاء بالمادة 309 عقوبات من تحديد لرفع المسئولية الجنائية في حدود ما أوضحته هذه المادة _ وتحفظها بخصوص المحاكمة التأديبية والمدنية وذلك لعدة أسباب:*
*أولها: أن المشرع المصري حسبما نعتقد حين وضع م309 عقوبات _ لم يرى ملائما _ تدخله في المجال التأديبي أو المجال المدني، فآثر أن يترك ذلك للضوابط التي تضع في هذا المجال أو ذاك.*
*وثانيهما: أن القانون _ المقصود قانون المحاماة _ الذي يختص بصفة أصلية بالتعرض لحصانة الدفاع، أوضح أن هذه الحصانة شاملة لكل المسئوليات.*
*وثالثها: إن قانون المحاماة الحالي هو لاحق على قانون العقوبات _ ويفترض أن المشرع كان تحت بصره نص 309 عقوبات* *(58)**- وجاء عاما في شموله للحصانة التي يتحدث عنها لكافة المسئوليات، فلا يعتد بنص سابق (م309 عقوبات) ينبغي ألا يتعرض إلا للمسؤولية الجنائية* *–** كما هو حادث فعلا فتعرضه _ أو إن شئت تحفظه _ بشان المسئوليتين المدنية والتأديبية إنما هو تزيد _ أو إن أردت أخذا بالأحوط _ أراد به المشرع الجنائي ترك أمر شمول الحصانة لهذا التشريع المختص بذلك، وها هو قانون المحاماة يعبر عن هذا الشمول.*
*ورابعها: أن القول بان المشرع المصري قصر الحصانة على المسئولية الجنائية، إنما هو اتهام للمشرع بالتزيد حين نص على المسئولية دون تحديد في المادتين 47، 69 محاماة، وهو اتهام يجب أن ينزه عنه الشارع إلى أن يثبت العكس، هو لم يثبت بعد.*
*خامسها: إذا كانت القواعد العامة للتفسير تقرر أن &quot; أعمال الكلام خير من إهماله &quot;؛ فان أعمال ما نصت عليه المادتين 47، 69 محاماة يقتضى القول برفع كافة المسئوليات دون تحديد لمسئولية دون أخرى.*
*أما القانون المصري فقد جاء بنص أفضل من النص اللبناني، فالنص اللبناني يفهم من مدلوله كأنه يسمح للمحامي بذم وقدح وتحقير الخصم أثناء الدفاع.* 
*أما القانون المصري فنص في المادة 95 منه: (لا يجوز القبض على محامٍ أو حبسه احتياطياً لما ينسب إليه في جرائم القذف والسب والإهانة بسبب أقوال أو كتابات صدرت عنه أو بسبب ممارسة المهنة).*
*النص المصري اعتبر أن الأمر منسوب إلى المحامي نسبة لأنه لا يعقل أن تخرج أمثال هذه التهم من المحامين. و يا ليت القانون اللبناني يعاد صياغته صياغة جديدة لكي يكون واضحاً لا لبس فيه.* 
*لذلك يجب على المحامي ألا يوجه إلى خصمه أية تهمة إلا إذا كانت قائمة على دليل أو قرينة قانونية تفيد الدعوى وإجراءاتها.*
*والملاحظ أن بعض شراح القانون يفسرون المادة (95) المصرية تفسيراً مطابقاً للنص اللبناني مع العلم أن مفهوم النصين يختلف اختلافاً جذرياً فالنص الأول يفهم منه أن التهمة المنسوبة إلى المحامي بالقذف والقدح صحيحة أما النص المصري فيقرر أن التهمة منسوبة نسبة إلى المحامي.*
*إن القانون المصري نص على عدم جواز التحقيق مع محام أو تفتيش مكتبه إلا بمعرفة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة من دون أن يذكر نقابة المحامين أو أحد أعضائها بأي شئ.*

*وكان الأجدر أن يقترن أعضاء النيابة العامة بنقيب المحامين أو أحد أعضائه أو نوابه والجدير بالذكر أن القانون لا يحرم تفتيش شخص المحامي أو مسكنه بواسطة أحد رجال الضبط ولو أن ذلك يعد من أعمال التحقيق، ويوجب قانون المحاماة أن يفتش مكتب المحامي بواسطة عضو النيابة، ويعتبر تفتيش مكتب المحامي باطلاً إذا لم يقم بإجرائه أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة.*

*موقف ال**قانون* *ال**لبناني** :* 
*·* *أقر قانون تنظيم المحاماة اللبناني عدداً من الحصانات والضمانات نوردها في ما يلي:*
*·* *1 –* *اعتبر القانون اللبناني* *في* *مادته ( 74 ) حق الدفاع حقاً مقدساً لذلك لا يسأل المحامي ولا يترتب عليه أية دعوى بالذم أو القدح أو التحقير من خلال مرافعاته الخطية أو الشفهية ما لم يتجاوز حدود الدفاع**. أما إذا خرجت عن حدود الدفاع فيصبح مسؤولاً عنها مسؤولية مدنية وجزائية. وعليه إذا كان المحامي يتمتع بحصانة موكله في الخصومة إلا أن هذه الحصانة لا تتجاوز نطاقها فلا تنسحب على المحامي إذا شتم محامي خصمه. ولا حصانة إذا اقترف الخصم والمحامي جرائم بحق المحكمة أو على عضو النيابة العامة أو أمناء السر وكتبة الجلسات والمحضرين.*
*·* *2 –* *و نصت المادة 75 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة اللبناني على الآتي: (لا يجوز التوقيف الاحتياطي في دعوى الذم أو القدح أو التحقير التي تقام على محامٍ بسبب أقوال وكتابات صدرت عنه أثناء ممارسته مهنته ولا يجوز أن يشترك برؤية الدعوى أحد قضاة المحكمة التي وقع فيها الحادث )**.*
*·* *3 – معاقبة كل شخص يقترف جرماً بحق محامٍ أثناء ممارسته المهنة أو بسببها:*
*إذ* *تنص المادة 76 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة اللبنانية* *على أنه:** (كل جرم يقع على محام أثناء ممارسته المهنة أو بسبب هذه الممارسة يعرّض الفاعل والمشترك والمتدخل والمحرّض للعقوبة نفسها التي يعاقب بها عند وقوع ذلك الجرم على قاض على أن يخضع لطرق المراجعة العادية.*
*·* *4* *– عدم جواز تنفيذ أي قرار قضائي يقضي بتفتيش مكتب محام أو حجز أموال موجودة فيه إلا بعد انقضاء 24 ساعة على إيداع صورة عن القرار في مركز النقابة:*
*·* *إذ* *تنص المادة 77 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة اللبناني* *على أنه:** (كل قرار قضائي يقضي بتفتيش مكتب محام أو بحجز أموال موجودة فيه أو بجرد موجوداته لا ينفذ إلا بعد انقضاء 24 ساعة على الأقل على إيداع صورة عنه مركز النقابة التي ينتمي إليها مع دعوة موجهة للنقيب لحضور الإجراءات بنفسه أو بواسطة عضو ينتدبه لهذه الغاية من أعضاء مجلس النقابة).*
*·* *5 –* *عدم جواز وضع الأختام على مكتب محام بداعي تحصيل ضريبته إلا بعد مضي عشرة أيام على إنذار المحامي مع إشعار النقابة بذلك:*
*نصت المادة 78 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة اللبناني* *على أنه:** ( لا يجوز وضع الأختام على مكتب محام بداعي تحصيل ضريبة أو رسم إلا بعد مضي عشرة أيام على الأقل على إنذار صاحب العلاقة خطياً وإشعار مركز النقابة التي ينتمي إليها بالأمر... ) .*
*6 –* *عدم جواز استجواب محامٍ عن جريمة منسوبة إليه باستثناء حالة الجرم المشهود قبل إبلاغ نقيب المحامين**:* 
*إذ* *تنص المادة 79 من قانون مهنة المحاماة اللبناني** على أنه**:** ( باستثناء حالة الجرم المشهود لا يستجوب محام عن جريمة منسوبة إليه قبل إبلاغ الأمر لنقيب المحامين الذي يحق له حضور الاستجواب بنفسه أو بواسطة من ينتدبه من أعضاء مجلس النقابة.* 
*-لا يجوز ملاحقة المحامي لفعل نشأ عن ممارسة المهنة أو بمعرضها إلا بقرار النقابة بقدر ما إذا كان الفعل ناشئاً عن المهنة أو بمعرضها … ).*


*·* *موقف ال**قانون* *ال**عراقي** :* 

*1-* *نص قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة العراقي** في* *المادة* *28 منه على أنه:** (لا يجوز توقيف المحامي عما ينسب إليه من جرائم القذف والسب والإهانة بسبب أقوال أو كتابات صدرت منه أثناء ممارسته المحاماة ).* 
*2- هذا وقد أعتبر* *قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة العراقي: الاعتداء على محام كاعتداء على موظف عام.* 
*·* *موقف القانون السوري:* 
*1-* *أما قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة السوري فقد جاء نص المادة 69 / 12 منه على: (في غير حالة الجرم المشهود لا يجوز توقيف المحامي أو تحريك الدعوى العامة بحقه قبل إبلاغ مجلس الفرع التابع له ليكون على علم وإطلاع على كافة الإجراءات المتخذة ضده ).*

*2-* *كما* *نصت المادة 79/ 1 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة السوري* *على أنه:**&quot;* *لا يجوز تفتيش المحامي أثناء مزاولة عمله، ولا تفتيش مكتبه أو حجزه ولا استجوابه إلا بعد إبلاغ رئس مكتب الفرع ليحضر أو يفد من ينتدبه من أعضاء المجلس ولا يعتد بإسقاط المحامي حقه بذلك تحت طائلة بطلان الإجراءات** &quot;.* 
*3- كما ت**نص المادة 69/ 6* *من* *قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة السوري** على أنه:**(وكل اعتداء يقع على محام خلال ممارسته ومهنته وبسبب ممارسته لها يجعل المعتدي معاقباً بالعقوبة التي يعاقب بها فيما لو كان الاعتداء واقعاً على قاض ).*
*4-* *كما لم يجز* *القانون السوري: تحريك** الدعوى ضد المحامي* *قبل إبلاغ مجلس فرع نقابة المحامين ليكون على علم وإطلاع على كافة الإجراءات المتخذة ضده.*
*كما جعل* *القانون السوري:**إجراء الحجز أو التفتيش أو الاستجواب الذي لم يحضره أو يعلم به مجلس الفرع النقابي مهدد بالبطلان.*
*·* *موقف النظام القانوني الليبي:* 

*تنص* *المادة 28 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة الليبي* *على أنه:** ( لا يجوز القبض على محامٍ أو حبسه احتياطياً لما ينسب إليه من جرائم القذف و السب والإهانة بسبب أقوال أو كتابات صدرت عنه أثناء ممارسته المهنة أو** بسببها …).*
*·* *موقف النظام القانوني ال**عماني**:* 
*ولا يختلف الحال في النظام القانوني العماني؛ باعتبار أن هذا النظام حرص على أن يصل في منظومته القانونية والقضائية إلى أعلى فكر قانوني وصلت إليه البشرية؛ فمنذ عصر النهضة المباركة تم تكريس سيادة القانون والشرعية. وقبيل نهاية القرن الماضي أرادت السلطنة أن تدخل القرن الحادي والعشرين بمنظومة متكاملة قانونية وقضائية؛ فتم صدور النظام الأساسي للدولة عام 1996؛ وتوالت بعد ذلك جملة من القوانين تكرس لسيادة القانون والشرعية بصورة تنافس فيها أرقي الدول في هذا المضمار.*
*وإذا تخصص الحديث في حق الدفاع أمام القضاء بوجه عام؛ يمكننا أن نرصد هذه النصوص:* 
*-* *المادة 28 من قانون المحاماة؛ التي تنص على أنه: &quot; للمحامي حرية قبول التوكيل في دعوى معينة أو عدم قبوله حسب اقتناعه وله أن يسلك الطرق التي يراها ناجحة طبقاً لأصول المهنة في الدفاع عن حقوق موكله ولا يكون مسئولا عما يورده في مرافعته الشفوية أو في مذكرته المكتوبة مما ستلزمه حق الدفاع في حدود القانون وآداب المهنة &quot;.* 
*-* *وعليه يمكن القول بأن حدود الحصانة تشمل كافة أنواع المسئوليات على النحو الذي انتهينا إليه بالنسبة للقانون المصري.* 
*-* *وجدير بالذكر أن حصانة المحامي في النظام القانوني العماني تمتد لتشمل:*
*-* *1- عدم جوزا الحجز على مكتبه أو موجوداته الضرورية للممارسة المهنة. ( م32 من قانون المحاماة ).*
*-* 
*-* *2- ومعاقبة كل من اعتدى على محام بالضرب أو التهديد أو الإهانة أثناء قيامه بأعمال مهنته بذات العقوبات المقررة لتلك الجرائم إذا وقعت على موظف عام. ( م33 من قانون المحاماة ).*

*·* *تطبيقات قضائية:* 

*هذا و**من المفيد أن نشير لبعض النماذج من القضاء المصري بشأن الحصانة المقررة للدفاع؛ ومن هذه النماذج مايلي: -* 
*-* *جرى تواتر قضاء النقض باطراد، على أن حكم المادة 309 ع ليس إلا تطبيقًا لمبدأ عام هو حرية الدفاع بالقدر الذي ستلزمه وأنه يستوي أن تصدر العبارات أمام المحاكم أو أمام سلطات التحقيق أي في محاضر البوليس، ذلك بأن هذا الحق أشد ما يكون ارتباطًا بالضرورة الداعية إليه.**(59)*
*-* *قضى بدخول إنكار بنوة الطفل واتهام أمه بأنها حملته سفاحًا في دائرة أفعال القذف المباحة لأنها من مستلزمات الدفاع، وكذلك نسبة الاختلاس والارتشاء إلى الموظف لإثبات مبررات فصله، أو نسبة اختلاس ريع الوقف إلى نظار الوقف في دعوى عزله من النظارة**.* *(60)*
*-* *كما قضى بأن نسبة الإقراض بالربا الفاحش إلى الخصم في معرض بيان مقدرته المالية تعتبر متعلقة بدعوى النفقة المرفوعة عليه.**(61)*
*-* *كما قضى أيضًا بأنه من المباح لأنه من مستلزمات الدفاع إسناد المتهم شهادة الزور والرشوة إلى رجل البوليس الذي حرر ضده محضر جمع الاستدلالات.**(62)*
*-* *وقضت محكمة النقض بأن:*
*(الإدانة) بالسب تستلزم من الحكم بيان العبارات محل الاتهام بالسب أو القذف، - حتى ينضح وجه استخلاص الحكم أن عبارات السب ليست مما ستلزمه حق الدفاع في النزاع).**(63)*
*-* *قضت محكمة النقض بأنه:*

*(يدخل في معنى الخصم الذي يعفى من عقاب القذف الذي يصدر منه أمام المحكمة طبقًا لنص المادة / 309 ع المحامون عن المتقاضين ما دامت عبارات القذف الموجهة إليهم تتصل بموضوع الخصومة وتقتضيها ضرورات** الدفاع).** (64)*



*-** وقضت محكمة النقض بأن:**(حكم المادة / 309 عقوبات ليس إلا تطبيقًا لمبدأ عام هو حرية الدفاع بالقدر الذي ستلزمه، فيستوي أن تصدر العبارات أمام محاكم أو أمام سلطات التحقيق أو في محضر الشرطة، - ذلك بأن هذا الحق أشد ما يكون ارتباطًا بالضرورة الداعية إليه، وما فاه به الطاعن من طلب السكوت من جانب الطعون ضده (بقوله* *(اخرس))** أدنى وسائل الدفاع عن نفسه في مقام اتهامه أمام الشرطة باغتصاب أثاث زوجته ورميه بأنه يعيش من مالها - ويكون الحكم إذ اعتبر ما تلفظ به الطاعن/ سبًا يكون قد أخطأ في التكييف القانوني).**(65)*
*-* *وأيدت محكمة النقض الحكم القاضي ببراءة المطعون ضده - والذي وجه لخصمه في دعوى مدنية أمام محكمة الموسكي الجزئية - عبارة* *(أنت خايف ليكشف تزويرك)** - وقالت المحكمة أن هذا الإسناد مما ستلزمه الدفاع، وأن الخصم إذ وصف اختلاف المستندات بأنه تزوير فإن ذلك يكون تضخيمًا لتهيئة ذهن المحكمة بما ستلزمه الدفاع، وقالت محكمة النقض أنه لما كان ذلك وكان الفصل فيما إذا كانت عبارات السب أو القذف مما ستلزمه الدفاع متروكًا لمحكمة الموضوع وكانت المحكمة قد رأت أن العبارات التي صدرت من المطعون ضده إنما تتصل بالنزاع القائم وبالقدر الذي تقتضيه مرافعة الخصم عن حقه، وانتهت في منطق سليم إلى أن تلك العبارات مما تمتد إليه حماية القانون، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض طلب التعويض تأسيسًا على تعلق (القذف) بالخصومة ومناسبته للمقام، لا يكون قد أخطأ في شيء ويكون الطعن على غير أساس متعينًا رفضه).**(66)*
*-* *وقضت محكمة النقض بأنه:*
*·* *(متى كانت محكمة الموضوع قد قررت في حدود سلطتها التقديرية أن العبارات التي اعتبرها الطاعن قذفًا في حقه - إنما صدرت من المطعون ضده في مقام الدفاع في الدعوى المدنية التي رفعها الطاعن عليه ورأت أن المقام كان يقتضيها فلا يقبل الجدل في ذلك أمام محكمة النقض).**(67)*
*·* 
** وقضت محكمة النقض بنقض وإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه الذي كان قد قضى بالإدانة - وقضت مجددًا ببراءة الطاعن الذي كان قد رد على ادعاء المدعية بقيام الزوجية وأنها أثمرت طفلاً - بأن قال (إن هذا الولد نتيجة سفاح) - وأوردت محكمة النقض أن عبارات القذف إنما وقعت أثناء تحقيق النيابة وكانت في مقام الدفاع، فتكون الواقعة المسندة إليه لا عقاب عليها طبقًا للمادة 309 عقوبات، - ومن ثم يتعين إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبراءة الطاعن مما نسب إليه).**(68)*
*·* 
** كما قضت في العديد من أحكامها، - بأن تجاوز حق الدفاع المقرر في المادة / 309 عقوبات لا يستوجب إلا المساءلة المدنية.**(69)*
*·* *خــــــــاتمة :* 
*o* *لا مراء في أن المحامي يقوم بدور جوهري في تحقيق العدالة؛ لايقل شاناً عن دور غيره من رجال القضاء؛ ولعل هذا هو الذي دفع بشيخ القضاة عبد العزيز فهمي عمر – رئيس محكمة النقض حينئذٍ – في أول جلساتها عام 1931؛ إلى أن يقول: &quot; إذا وازنت بين عمل القاضي وعمل المحامي لوجدت أن عمل المحامي أدق وأخطر؛ لأن مهمة القاضي هي الوزن والترجيح، أما مهمة المحامي فهي الخلق والإبداع والتكوين &quot;.* *(70)*
*o* *ولذا فإن توفير حصانة للمحامي أمر تقره كافة التشريعات المعاصرة؛ ولذا نأمل أن تتاح الفرصة للمشرع العماني بأن يستكمل حلقات الحصانة التي يوفره للمحامي ليوفر المناخ الملائم لأدائه دوره في تحقيق العدالة. تلك العدالة التي تعتبر من أهم وظائف الدولة المعاصرة.**ونخص بالذكر:*
*1-* *عدم جواز تفتيش مكتب المحامى إلا بضوابط معينة حفاظاً على أسرار موكليه.*
*2-* *عدم جواز اتخاذ أية إجراءات جزائية ضد المحامي في حالة اتهامه بارتكاب جريمة من جرائم الجلسات.*
*o* *والتي حرص النظام الأساسي للدولة على التأكيد عليها؛ حينما أوضح أن الحكم في السلطنة يقوم: &quot; على أساس العدل والشورى والمساواة &quot; ( م 9).* 





------------------------------------- 
** أستاذ القانون الجنائي بجامعة الأزهر بمصر.** والمحامي أمام المحكمة العليا بسلطنة عُمان**. وسابقاً أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق بمسقط 0 وله أكثر من خمسين مؤلفاً وبحثاً ودراسة؛ في القانون الجنائي والمدني والإداري فلسلفة القانون؛ والفقه الإسلامي. وأحدث مؤلفاته: شرح وتعليق على قانون الادعاء العام الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 92/99.* 
*(**1**) ومما يذكر في هذا الصدد أن أحد الشرح لاحظ أنه رغم كثرة ترديد أحكام محكمة النقض لحق الدفاع إلا أنها لم تضع تعريفا جامعا له، ولم يحرص شراح الإجراءات الجنائية عن وضع تعريف لا في مصر ولا في فرنسا، ويضيف هذا الشارح أن استعراضه للحالات التي رأت فيها محكمة النقض المصرية إخلالا بحق الدفاع، يجعله يسلم باستحالة وضع تعريف محدد لكل ما يدخل في هذا الحق، فإن كل المحاولات لوضع صيغة تعرف الحق قد باءت بالفشل، فهو مفهوم متطور، وما يكون حق الدفاع اليوم لم يكن كذلك بالأمس، ولن يكون كذلك في الغد فمن المضني وضع تعريف في صيغة عامة يمكن أن تصفه وصفا تاما، فحق الدفاع وحقوق الإنسان والحقوق الطبيعية تكون مفهوما مجردا، تترجم عنه القوانين الوضعية بضمانات معينة تقرر لأولئك الذين يكونون طرفا في الإجراءات القضائية غير أن هذا الشارح انتهى إلى وضع تعريف شامل لحق الدفاع يتمثل في حق المتهم في محاكمة عادلة مؤسسة على إجراءات سليمة. ( راجع:** الدكتور* *حسن محمد علوب . استعانة المتهم بمحام في القانون المقارن رسالة مطبوعة ـ دار النشر للجامعات المصرية 1970 ص 71 وما بعدها، وفي اعتقادنا أن المحاكمة المؤسسة على إجراءات مشروعة لا تخرج عن كونها ضمانة من ضمانات حقوق الدفاع وليست هي بذاتها حقوق دفاع.* 
*(**2**)* *الدكتور** حسن صادق المرصفاوي ـ ضمانات المحاكمة في التشريعات العرب**ي**ة صادر عن معهد البحوث والدراسات العربية ـ بجامعة الدول العربية 1973م ص 92.* 
*(**3**) الوجيز في قانون العقوبات ـ القسم**الخاص ـ دار النهضة العربية ـ القاهرة 1988 ـ بند 135 ص 232746.**6.** احمد فتحي سرور ـ الوسيط في قانون العقوبات ـ القسم الخاص ط4 ـ القاهرة 1991 ـ بند 490746.6 .* 
*(**4**)* *الدكتور** فتحي والي ـ الوسيط في قانون القضاء المدني ـ 1987 ـ مصورة من طبعة 1986 دار النهضة العربية ـ بند 280 ص 470.* 
*(5) راجع:* 
*Haven Ea protection des droits de la defense en droit . belge . Rev . De dr . pen . et de cirmin . vef . 1967 . p . 461 .* 
*(6) ومعنا في ذلك: الدكتور حسن محمد علوب – بند 17 ص24.*
*(7) ففي ظل** النصوص القديمة لم يكن هناك قيوداً على استعانة المتهم بمدافع الأمر الذي انتقل إلى القانون الكنسي**.*
*Esmain &quot;A.&quot; : A History of continental criminal procxedure , Translated by J. sim pson* *London** J marray 1914 p. 78 et ss)*
*وفى تشريع عاما 1970 كانت الاستعانة بمدافع لا يسمح بها للمتهم إلا بعد استجوابه وفى نطاق حالتين (**Garraud , III,no. 778 p. 35**) الأولى هي حيث تكون الدعوى متعلقة بجريمة معقدة كالاختلاس**.*
*CAPITAN&quot;Henri&quot; : La position Lavocat devant les jurisdictions Repressivess de droit commun these* *paris** 1949, p. 101 .*

*والثانية نصت عليها المادة التاسعة من هذا التشريع حيث أجازت لقاضى التحقيق أن يسمح بعد الاستجواب للمتهم بالاتصال بمن يريد (**Garraud: p.35**) باستثناء الاتهام بإحدى الجرائم الكبرى التى يعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو الموت المدني أو النفي أو المصادرة.*

*ANDRIER &quot;G.&quot; : intervention du defenseur dans preparatoire these* *Paris** 1903, p. 35.*
*وبعد الثورة الفرنسية نصت المادة العاشرة من تشريع 8 و 9 ديسمبر عام 1789 على أن للمتهم المأمور إحضاره بسبب جريمة مهما كانت الحق في أن يختار واحداً أو أكثر من المدافعين، والذي يجوز له الاتصال به في حرية في كل مراحل القضية ويكون دخول السجن دائماً مسموحاً به لذلك المدافع، وفى الحالات التي يعجز فيها عن اختيار واحد، فان القاضي ينتدب له مدافعاً رسمياً مع جزاء البطلان، كما نص هذا التشريع على أحقية المتهم في حضور المدافع عنه في كافة مراحل التحقيق مع منع المدافع من الكلام لاسيما المتهم أو الاقتراح عليه الإجابة عما يوجه إليه من أسئلة* *ANDRIER : p. 40** أما في المحاكمة فللمدافع أن يترافع ني**اب**ة عن المتهم ، وجلي من ذلك أن التشريع محل البحث اعترف بحق المتهم بالاستعانة بمدافع منذ وقت مبكر. لقد أكد دستور 3 سبتمبر عام 1791 على أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يرفض للمتهم طلب معاونة مدافع* *HELIE: IV, no. 3327, p.387** وحين جاء تشريع* *BRUMaire** السنة الرابعة المعنون قانون الجنح والعقوبات وضح أن اختيار المتهم لمدافعه هو الأصل ، وفى حالة غياب هذا الاختيار أوجب على القاضي الذي ي**ست**جوبه ندب مدافعاً ، ويعتبر لاغيا هذا الندب حتى قيام المتهم باختيار مدافعاً له قبل فتح باب المرافعات ، ولم يسمح هذا التشريع للمدافع الاتصال بالمتهم إلا بعد استجوابه (المادتان 321 ، 332)* *HELIE: VII , no. 3325, p. 385.** ووفقاً لقانون تحقيق الجنايات لعام 1808 لا يكون للمتهم الاستعانة بمدافع إلا بعد إعلانه المثول أمام المحكمة* *ANDRIER: p. 64 , HELIE , VII, no 3325 , p.385** أيا كان وقت هذا الإعلان أي سواء أكان بعد الاستجواب أو حتى بعد التحقيق الابتدائي بأكمله وأجازت المادة التاسعة من تشريع 8 ديسمبر عام 1897 اشتراك المدافع في المواجهة والاستجواب دون سائر إجراءات التحقيق . وتطلب المادة الثالث من قاضى التحقيق إخطار المتهم – المفتوح ضده التحقيق – بالتهمة الموجهة ضده ويحقه اختيار مدافع أو أن ينتدب له مدافع إذا طلب ذلك، واستثنت المادة السابقة ثلاثة حالات يجوز فيها قاضى التحقيق إجراء الاستجواب والمواجهة دون استدعاء المدافع وهى: الانتقال إلى مكان الحادث في حالة التلبس، والشاهد المشرف على الموت، والأدلة التي على وشك الاختفاء واستقر القضاء الفرنسي على أن هذه الحالات استثنائية يتعين تفسيرها تفسيراً ضيقاً* *LE POTTEVIN: L p. 350 et s.* *وفى تشريع 22 مارس عام 1921 امتدت ضمانات الاستجواب والمواجهة المكفولة للمتهم إلى المدعى المدني (راجع:* *CAPITAN : laposition , p. 133 et s.**) ووفقاً لتشريع 2 فبراير عام 1945 الذي ينطبق على الأحداث – للقاضي أخطار لجنة الدفاع عن الأطفال المقامة ضدهم إجراءات بأن هناك تحقيقاً مفتوحاً ضد قاصر فإذا لم تقم اللجنة باختيار مدافعاً للقاصر، قام القاضي بانتدابه**.**CAPITAN: la Position , p. 108 .* 
*(8) إذ تجيز هذه المادة للخصوم أن ينيبوا عنهم في المرافعة أيضاً- أزواجهم وأصهارهم وذوى أقربائهم للدرجة الثالثة، حتى ولو يكونوا محامين، أن هذا غير مقبول أمام محكمة النقض أو الاستئناف وأمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا أو محكمة القضاء الإداري (م83/2 محاماة مصري ) هذا ويراعى أنه حتى أمام المحاكم الأخرى لا يعتبر هذا حقاً خالصاً للخصوم بل بترك قبول تمثيل هؤلاء للخصوم لتقدير المحكمة إذ تنص المادة 72 مرافعات على أن للمحكمة أن تقبل في النيابة عن الخصوم من يوكلونهم من أزواجهم أو أقاربهم للدرجة الثالثة.* 
*(9) راجع: الدكتور وجدي راغب – مبادئ القضاء الخاص - قانون المرافعات**-* *دار الفكر العربي - القاهرة - ط 1 - 1986 / 1987م** -** بند 95 ص163.**(10) راجع المادة 34 من القانون المصري رقم 57 لسنة 1959 المعدل بالقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1962 بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض وفى الواقع يمكن تبرير هذا الاستثناء بما تتطلبه الوظيفة القانونية البحتة لمحكمة النقض من تخصيص محامى معين لممارسة الدفاع أمامها، فحسن أداء هذه الوظيفة يتطلب تمثيل الخصوم أمامها بمحام على درجة معينة من الثقافة القانونية* 
*(11) هذه المادة مستبدلة بالقانون رقم 170 لسنة 1981 – المنشور بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 44 مكرر- الصادر في نوفمبر 1981.*
*(12) حول هذا الموضوع أنظر: الأستاذ سامح عاشور( نقيب المحامين بمصر) – حول حق استعانة المتهم بمحام في التشريعات العربية المقارنة – بحث منشور بمجلة الحق – التي يصدرها اتحاد المحامين العرب- ضمن أعمال المؤتمر الرابع عشر لاتحاد المحامين العرب المنعقد بالرباط تحت شعار: استقلال المحاماة ضمانة أساسية لحق الدفاع في الفترة من 26-30 يومية (حزيران) 1980- س11 ع1 كتاب المؤتمر – الأبحاث 1980- ص195 وما بعدها.* 
*(13) هذا وثار الخلاف في الفقه الفرنسي بخصوص تكييف علاقة الخصم بالمحامى وهل هي خدمة عامة أم أنها علاقة خاصة كما اختلفوا في تكييف هذه العلاقة هل هي خدمة عامة أم إنها علاقة خاصة، كما اختلفوا في تكييف هذه العلاقة هل هي عقد عمل أو عقد وكالة أو عقد مقا**و**لة، راجع:*
*APPLETON**&quot;JEAN&quot; : traite de la profession davocat ,* *Paris**, no. 218 et s. p. 391 et s.*
*مق**روء**ا مع ترجمة هذا المؤلف بمعرفة:* *الأستاذ* *محمود عاصم* *-* *المعنونة محيط المحاماة علماً وعملاً القاهرة 1964 بند 218 وما بعده ص191 وما بعدها.*

*Solus (H.) et parrot R. I P. 686* 

*وأيضا: رءوف عبيد – المشكلات العملية الهامة في الإجراءات الجنائية – دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة - 1980 م - ج 1 ص516 وما بعدها.**الدكتور* *طلبه وهبه خطاب- المسئولية الجنائية للمحامى – مكتبة سيد عبد الله، بالقاهرة ج 1986 ص21- وما بعدها محمد عبد الظاهر حسين – المسئولية المدنية للمحامى تجاه العميل – رسالة دكتوراه مقدمة إلى كلية حقوق القاهرة – 1990م ص23 وما بعدها.*
*و**الحقيقة في اعتقادنا أن علاقة المحامى بالعميل هي علاقة نيابية، قد يكون مصدرها &quot; الاتفاق&quot; وقد يكون مصدرها نص القانون التي أنشأت هذه العلاقة، وفى الحالتين تخضع العلاقة للنصوص الخاصة بمهنة المحاماة – وهى في مصر تتمثل في القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1983 والعدل بمقتضى القانون رقم 227 لسنة 1984 ناهيك عن تقاليد وأعراف هذه المهنة – بل قل الرسالة- الجليلة.* 
*(14) ظهرت كلمة محام أول ما ظهرت في القرن الثاني عشر، وكانت حينئذ تتكون من* *ad vocatus** وهى تعبر عن من يستنجد الناس به (الباندكت الفرنسي طبعة 1891 ص11، ص295 بند 100- نقلاً عن سامي جبران- مقال نظرات في مهنة المحامى – المحاماة ع7 ص511 سبتمبر 1971 ص88 بند 2 مقطع* *vocatus** معناه المدعى للمثول أمام* *المحكمة**، أما مقطع* *ad** فمعناه المرافق، وبه فان كلمة &quot;محام&quot; مدلولها اللاتيني مفاده مرافقه المدعى للمثول أمام القضاء( راجع: رمسيس بهنام – الإجراءات- الجنائية تأصيلاً وتحليلاً منشأة المعارف بالإسكندرية 1984- بند 76 ص215 وهذه الكلمة اللاتينية أخذ عنها كلمة* *avocet** التي أستوحى منها في اللغة الفرنسية كلمة* *Avoue** (راجع* *APPLETON &quot;Jean&quot; no. 1 p.13** مقروءا مع: محمود عاصم بند 1 ص25).* 





*(15)* *(16)(17) (18) الأستاذ* *رجائي عطية** ا**لمحامي**-* *مقالة بعنوان: حصانة المحامي والمحاماة – منشور على شبكة الإنترنت – موقع سوريا للقضاء والمحاماة:*

*http://www.alnazaha.net/?q=ar/node/971* 



*(**1**9**)** حول هذا الموضوع ، انظر :* 
*RASSAT &quot;MICHELE-laure&quot; DROIT penal,par- is, Ire edition, 1987 , no 412 p. 600et s. PARDEL, No. 166 p.166,*
*(2**0**) أثرنا هذا الاصطلاح بدلا من اصطلاح حرية الدفاع، لأن الاصطلاح الأخير ينصرف- في الحقيقة- إلى الملكة المخولة للخصم لاختيار مدافعة اختيارا بإرادته الحرة و أيضا على ما لهذا الأخير من مكنه اختيار طريقة دفاعه عن موكله.أنظر**:*
*GERARD CORNU :Vocabulaire juridique, Association Henri CAPITANT ,* *Paris** le r ed . 1987 mars , p. 239,:**وجدير بالذكر أن اصطلاح حصانة الدفاع هو السائد في فرنسا راجع على سبيل المثال:*

*Ibid. p.399 pradel &quot;jean&quot; ; No , 166 ,* *APPLETON** &quot;jean” : No , 163 et s, p.302 et s.*
*كما أن اصطلاح الحصانة يعتمده جانب من الشراح المصريين، راجع: طلبه وهبه و خطاب- ص 214 وما بعدها، هذا و يطلق البعض على هذه الحصانة، اصطلاح الدفاع. راجع:* *الدكتور* *محم**و**د محم**و**د مصطفى* *–** شرح قانون العقوبات* *–** القسم الخاص- ط7- 1975- مطبعة جامعة القاهرة بند 344-ص382، وضمنا**ً**:* *الدكتور* *عمر السعيد رمضان- شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص. 1986 دار النهضة العربية- بند 376 ص 392.*
*(**21**) قارن:* *GERARD CORNU: P. 399.*
*(21م) الأستاذ رجائي عطية المحامي- مقالة بعنوان: حصانة المحامي والمحاماة – منشور على شبكة الإنترنت – موقع سوريا للقضاء والمحاماة:*

*http://www.alnazaha.net/?q=ar/node/971* 



*للمزيد؛ عن الإيضاح أن هناك شروط أخرى لممارسة هذه الحصانة مثل حسن نية من يمارسها، وممارستها إمام القضاء والشرط الأول يتعلق بركن الإرادة في العمل الإجرائي التي تمارس من خلاله هذه الحصانة، والشرط الثاني يتعلق بشكل هذا العمل ولاسيما هذا المكان كظرف مفترض له بخصوص ركن الإرادة.*
*للمزيد ؛* *راجع* *: الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي – النظرية العامة في حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الجنائي – دراسة مقارنة في القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي – دار الفكر الجامعي بمصر – 2005م -* *بند 515* *ص 650 و* *ما بعده**ما** . وبخصوص ركن الشكل، انظر:** نفس المرجع السابق:** بند** 481 ص 609 و**ما بعده**ما.*
*(**2**3**)** بخصوص اعتبار المساس بمصالح محمية دعامة لحقوق الدفاع ،**راجع :**الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي – النظرية العامة في حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الجنائي -* *بند 515** 74 ص 135 ومابعدهما* *.*
*(**2**4**)** إذ أن حقوق الدفاع تكون مجردة من قيمتها الحقيقية إن ظل الخصم مهددا بإسباغ وصف القذف أو السب أو البلاغ الكاذب على ما يصدر منه من أفعال أو أقوال بمناسبة دفاعه في هذا المعنى - استأذنا الدكتور حسنين إبراهيم صالح عبيد - جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص - دار النهضة العربية – 1983- بند 134 ص223.* 
*(**2**5**)** بخصوص المركز القانوني للخصم ،**راجع :**الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي – النظرية العامة في حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الجنائي -* *بند 413* *ص 542* *ومابعدهما**.* 
*(**2**6**)** راجع :* *الدكتور** محمود نجيب حسنى _ شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص _ القاهرة 1987 بند 920 ص685. وأيضا:* 
*RASSAT “Micheil. Laure”: droit penal,* *Paris** ler ‘edition 1987 .*
*429 - REVILLOUT”* *Eugene**”: Les origines Egyptiennes du droit civil romain,* *Paris** , 1912 , no . 412, p.600*

*(**2**7**)** أنظر :* *الدكتور** محمود محمود مصطفى القسم الخاص بند 340 ص305 وما بعدها* *الدكتور** محمود نجيب حسنى _ المرجع والموضوع السابقين* *. الدكتور** فوزية عبد الستار _ شرح قانون العقوبات _ القسم الخاص _دار النهضة العربية _ 1982 بند* *657 ص 580.**الدكتور حسنين عبيد_ جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص _ 135 ص**233،* *الدكتور** سامح السيد جاد _ شرح قانون العقوبات _ القسم الخاص _ 1408 ه**ـ* */ 1988_** ص 160.* 
*(**2**8**)** الدكتور حسنين عبيد _ المرجع والموضع السابقين* *. الدكتور* *سامح السيد جاد _ المرجع والموضوعين السابقين.* 
*(**2**9**)**ن**قض 5/11/1910 المجموعة الرسمية س 12 ق 3 ص 4، 15/1/1924 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج 3 رقم 185 ص 354 ، 27/11/1956 مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض س 7 رقم 332 ص 1196.* 
*(**3**0**)** ويجوز ممارسة هذه الحصانة ضد المحام**ي**ن طالما كانت عبارات القذف الموجهة إليهم تتصل بموضوع الخصومة وتقتضيها ضرورات الدفاع . راجع: نقض 27/11/1956 مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض سى7 ق 323 ص 1196.*
*(**3**1**)** راجع :*
*Sauvel “Hean” : les immunites judiciaires , R.S.C.D.P. c.1950 , p.565 PRADEL , no . 166 p.166.*
*(**3**2**)** ويؤسس البعض ثبوت حصانة الدفاع في مواجهة الغير على الصالح العام المتمثل في كفالة حسن سير العدالة الذي يرجح على المصالح الفردية الخاصة بالغير في هذا المعنى :* 
*FLECHEUX ( G.) ET FABIANT (F) : la responsabilite civile de l'avocat , j.c.p.1974. I 2673.*
*وفى اعتقادنا انه يمكن تحقيق الموازنة بين الصالح العام والصالح الخاص* *–** هنا* *–** إذ أن حسن سير العدالة لا يمنع في نظرنا من أن يكون للمحكمة سلطة تقديرية _ حسب ظروف كل خصومة _ في أخطاء الغير أو من يمثله بما يخصه من دفاع الخصوم، حتى يقرر _ على ضوء ذلك* *–** مدى ملائمة مثوله أمام القضاء للدفاع عما نسب إليه. بخصوص إمكانية مثوله الغير في الخصومة لدفاع عما نسب إليه، راجع احمد ماهر وزغلول* *–**ج2 ص 87 وما بعدها.*
*(**3**وأيضا:**ذلك: محمود محمود مصطفى _ القسم الخاص _ بند 345 ص 383.* *وأيضا : نقض 11/6/1920 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 رقم 272 ص 334.*
*(**3**4**)** قارن :*
*Rassat: no. 412, p. 600*
*(**3**5**)**راجع* *:** الدكتور حسنين عبيد _ جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص _ بند 134 ص* *224 ، استأذنا الدكتور عمر السعيد رمضان _ القسم الخاص _بند 377 ص 393 ، سامح السيد جاد _ القسم الخاص _ ص 160 وما بعدها .* 
*(**3**6**)** أما بالنسبة لما يسنده الشاهد من قذف أو سب الخصم أو للتغير فهو يستفيد بسبب إباحة هو استعمال الحق للمزيد ، انظر :** الدكتور** السعيد مصطفى السعيد* *–**الأحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات ط3-1957دار المعارف بمصر* *–**ص174وما بعدها.وأما بالنسبة للخبير أو الحارس القضائي أو كيل الدائنين فإن ما يقومون به من إسناد الخصم وللغير فهو يستفيد بسبب إباحة فهو أداء واجب للمزيد راجع:** الدكتور* *محمود نجيب حسن**ي**–** القسم الخاص بند 920 ص 686.* 
*(**3**7**)**الدكتور** محمود محمود مصطفى-القسم الخاص هامش3-ص382 حيث يحيل إلى حكم** ( نقض فرنسي 23 نوفمبر سنة 1950 /1951 ص 23 ) وأيضا : فوزية عبد الستار _ القسم الخاص _ بند 657 ص 580 وما بعدها . الدكتور حسنين عبيد _ جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص _ بند 135 ص 233**. الدكتور** سامح السيد جاد _ القسم الخاص _ ص 160.* 
*(**3**8**)**الدكتور** محمود نجيب حسنى _ القسم الخاص _ بند 920 ص 686 .*
*(**3**9**)** قد قيل المثل بالنسبة للقضاة ، راجع على سبيل المثال :* *الدكتور** محمود محمد مصطفى المرجع والموضع السابقين _* *الدكتور** محمود نجيب حسنى* *–** المرجع والموضع السابقين* *–** الدكتور حسنين عبيد _ المرجع والموضع السابقين* *–**الدكتور** سامح السيد جاد* *–** المرجع الموضع السابقين ، ونحن من جانبنا نؤيد استفادة القضاة من إباحة القذف أو السب إذا اقتضى ذلك أداء واجباتهم القضائية الموكلة إليهم بحكم القانون* *.*
*إلا أننا نتحفظ على ذلك بعدة تحفظات : الأول : إن القضاة يفترض فيهم الحيدة التي تنأى بهم عن الاندفاع* *و**راء حرارة م**ر**افعات الخصوم ، والثاني أن القضاة مأمورين بتهذيب سلوك الخصوم ، ومن صور**ذلك السلطة المخولة للمحكمة ب**ا**لأمر بمحو العبارات الجارحة* *أو**المخالف**ة** للآداب أو النظام العام من أية ورقة من أوراق المرافعات أو المذكرات ( م 105 مرافعات** مصري* *) والثالث : إن اللغة القضائية لها آدابها الخاصة الت**ى** تسمو دائما نحو الارتفاع عن الانزلاق وراء انفعالات مرافعات الخصوم . لذلك نرى أن نطاق استفادة القضاء من هذا السبب للإباحة يكون في أضيق نطاق ممكنا ولضرورة قصوى تستدعيها الخصومة محل البحث* *–** خصوص شطب العبارات الجارحة والمخالفة للآداب أو النظام العام* *.*
*(**40**) وهو هنا القذف أو السب الموجه من عض**و** النيابة العامة**– أو الادعاء العام -* *إلى احد الخص**و**م.*
*(4**1**) ويلاحظ أن م63 من قانون العقوبات المصري تتحدث عن فرضين: الأول يكون فيه عمل الموظف قانوني أي مشروع أما باعتباره تنفيذ لما أمر به القانون أو تنفيذ لأمر رئيس يجب عليه طاعته، والفرض الثاني يكون فيه عمل الموظف غير قانوني أما لأن الموظف اعتقد _ على خلاف الحقيقة أن الفعل من اختصاصه، أو نفذ أمر رئيس اعتقد أن طاعته واجبه، والفرض الثاني محل مناقشة في المتن أما الفرض الأول فهو لا يثور لأن السب والقذف _ بحسب الأصل _ سلوك غير مشروع يتعين على عضو النيابة العامة تجنبه، فالقانون لم يأمر به، إن تضمنه أمر رئيسه، فهو أيضا غير مشروع لأنه لا يستند إلى نص قانوني يخوله، إلا إذا سلمنا بان النيابة العامة خصم ينوب عن المجتمع _ أو بالأدق الدولة _ في الدفاع عن مصالحه، ومن ثم يستفيد عضو النيابة بحصانة الدفاع على النحو المشار إليه بالمتن.* 
*(42) للمزيد بخصوص هذه القاعدة، راجع: الدكتور رءوف عبيد _ مبادئ الإجراءات الجنائية في القانون المصري**-**دار الجيل للطباعة - ط 17 – 1989- ص57، الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامة -الإجراءات الجنائية في التشريع المصري - دار**الفكر العربي - القاهرة - 1988 م - ج1 ص83.* 
*(4**3**) بخصوص المركز القانوني للخصم،**راجع:**الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي – النظرية العامة في حقوق الدفاع أمام القضاء الجنائي -* *بند 413* *ص 542* *ومابعدهما**.* 
*(**4**4**)** بخصوص ضرورة أن يكون ما أسنده الخصم لخصمه من مستلزمات الدفاع، راجع:نقض 13/3/1921مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2رقم202ص264،10/2/1941ج5رقم206ص397،17/3/1975،23/4/1945ج2**رقم559ص207.26رقم39ص175، 29/3/1976ص27ق79ص369،6/11/1980**ص31ق189ص975.*

*(**4**5**)** الدكتور حسنين عبيد* *–**جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص بند 135ص234.*
*(**46**)**راجع :* 
*DAMIEN”A.” : note, sous Trib.correc.de quim per,* *6-3-1980**; gaz. Pal, 1980-1-204, DUMAS &quot;R.” de droit de l’information* *paris**, 1981, 367.APPLETON &quot;jean&quot;. No. 163p 30*
*أما في مصر فقد أوضحت المادتان 47،69 من قانون المحاماة أن حصانة الدفاع أمر تفرضه ضرورة الدفاع. ولئن كانت م309ع لم تصرح بذلك إلا أن صياغتها تنم عن هذه الصلة بين الحصانة وضرورة الدفاع.*
*(**4**7**)** انظر نقد 5/11/1990 المجموعة الرسمية س 12 رقم 2 ص 4 12/3/1931 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 رقم 202 ص 264 ، 10/1201941 _ ج5 رقم 206 ص 397 ، 23 /4/1945 ج6 ص 702 ، 26/1/1948 ج 7 رقم ص 478 ، 6 رقم 176 ص 508 ، 27/2/1956 س 7 رقم 372 ص 1196 ، 8/10/1972 س 23 رقم 221 ص 95.*
*(4**8**) في هذا المعنى:* *الدكتور* *السعيد مصطفى السعيد* *–**على الأحكام العامة* *–**ص 176، الدكتور حسنين عبيد _ المرجع والموضع السابقين، وانظر أيضا**ً:* *نقض 8/1/1931 مجموعة القواعد* *–** ج 2 رقم 142 ص 187، 28/3/1982 مجموعه أحكام محكمه النقض* *–** س 33 رقم 83 ص 407.*
*(4**9**) حول هذا المعنى:* *الدكتور**محمود نجيب حسنى* *–** الإجراءات* *–** بلد 924* *–** 687* 
*(**50**) نقض 10/2/1941 مجموعه القواعد القانونية جـ5 رقم 206 ص 397 ، 26/1/1948 جـ519 ص 478 ، 8/2/1955 مجموعه أحكام محكمه النقض سـ6 رقم 167 ص 508 ، 27/11/1956 رقم 332 ص 1196 .* 
انظر:* شريطه أن يبين الحكم عبارات القذف و مدى اتصالها بالنزاع القائم أمام المحكمة عند نظر الدعوة و ما إذا كان قد استلزمها حق الدفاع من عدمه و إلا كان الحكم قاصرا بما يوجب نقضه. انظر : 17/2/1975 مجموعه أحكام محكمه النقض س 26 قـ 39 ص 175 29/3/1976 س 27 قـ79 ص 369 ، 6/11/1980 س 31 ق 189 ص 975 .*
*(**5**2**)** راجع:**DAMIEN (( Andr**é** )) La Note, P. 204 GHASTIN J.traite De droit civil , les ob ligartions .* *Paris**, 1982, No. 560 P. 670. PERROT ROGER. No . 421 , P . 410* 
*(53) الدكتور* *ر**ء**وف عبيد - المشكلات* *–** جـ2 ص 646.*
*(54) الدكتورطلبه** وهبه خطاب _ المرجع السابق _ ص 219.*
*(55) ويلاحظ أن البعض ذهب إلى أن المادة 47 محاماة يقرر حصانة مطلقة تعفى من المسؤولية في كافة وجوهها في حين أن نص المادة 309 عقوبات يقرر حصانة قاصرة على المسؤولية الجنائية. انظر: احمد ماهر زغلول _ الدفاع المعاون - دراسات حول مهنة**المحاماة - ج 2 - الناشر مكتبة سيد عبد الله وهبه - 1986م - ج2 ص 62.*
*(5**6**)**MAZEAUD ET TUNC : no 519 , p.612 SAVATIER (R) : traite de la responsabilite civile ,T,I Paris, 1951. No 72 p.114 lalou: no 815, p. 488.*
*(5**7**) انظر:**PAU: 1.6.1938, Gaz. pal, 1938 _ 2_ 421.Paris:**17-2-1965** J.c.p.1956-2-14161.*
*من أحكام محكمة النقض الفرنسية راجع* *Cass:civ 12.1.1965; j.c.p. 1965-4-26*
*(58) وهو افتراض ينبغي القول بحدوثه دن اتهام المشرع بالتقصير أو القصور إلا أن يثبت العكس، وهو لم يثبت في الجزئية محل البحث* *–** على حد علمنا _ حتى الآن.*
*(59) نقض 2/10/1965 - س 7 - 269-986.*
*(60) نقض 10/6/1940 مج القواعد القانونية - عمر - ج 5 - رقم 122 - ص 230.*

*(61) نقض 4/3/40 مج القواعد القانونية - عمر – ج 5 - رقم 71 - ص 122.*

*(62) راجع : الأستاذ محمد عبد الله محمد - جرائم النشر.. - ط 1951 - ص 347 .*

*(63) نقض 22/10/1972 - س 23 - 240 - 1074.*



*(65) نقض27/11/1956 - س 7 - 332 – 1196.* 

*(65) نقض 6/10/1969 - س 20 - 197 - 1014 .*

*(66) نقض 27/11/1956 - س 7 - 332 – 1196.*

*(67) نقض 26/1/1948 - مج القواعد القانونية - عمر - ج 7 - 519 - 478.*


*(69) نقض19/5/1941 - مج القواعد القانونية - عمر - ج 5 - 266 - 522.*


*(69) نقض 23/2/1942 - مج القواعد القانونية - عمر - ج 5 - 367 - 629 . نقض 8/1/1931 - مج القواعد القانونية - عمر - ج 2 - 142 – 178.*
*(70) نقلا عن: الأستاذ راغب حنا المحامي – المحاماة أجل مهنة في العالم – مقالة منشورة بمجلة المحاماة – التي تصدر عن نقابة المحامين بمصر – س 33 – ع 3 – ص 547 وما بعدها. وللمزيد؛ راجع: الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي - الحماية الجنائية لالتزام المحامي بالمحافظة على أسرار موكليه – دراسة مقارنة – دار الفكر الجامعي بمصر – 2003م - ص 18 وما بعدها.* 

******** 


******* 


***** 


***

----------

